

Paul Allen: "I've Always Hated Microsoft" - c2prods
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ive-always-hated-microsoft-paul-allen

======
dekhn
Not that Paul Allen.

~~~
27182818284
Yeah it is kind of click-bait when you think it might be the founder of
Microsoft saying he always hated it. It appears this is the Paul Allen who
wrote the note, though

[https://www.crunchbase.com/person/paul-
allen-8](https://www.crunchbase.com/person/paul-allen-8)

